# Female Archer Decals



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

A girl can never have too many accessories! :wink:


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Bowhuntin' Babe said:


> I really want a female archer decal for on my car. I have been looking everywhere and have only found one that I don't really like. If anyone knows of any, or any sites that have other girl stuff, let me know! Thanks!


This sounds like a job for...... SUPER AYA! :shade:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Im sure you did, as they are a sponsor of AT, but contact Decals for Archers and see if they can find something you like better.

But I agree with the previous statment. Maybe Aya can, through her creative genious, come up with a decal we would all be proud to stick on our rigs.


----------



## pse princess (Apr 10, 2005)

I never thought about asking u-all that question...glad someone else did..i would love to find a cool decal myself!!!!!!!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I would love a Tigrou decal


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

G33k said:


> I would love a Tigrou decal


Merci ! 
Sure something can be done ! I'll work on a project, you'll just have to ask what you'd like or not !


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

G33k said:


> I would love a Tigrou decal


Definately second a Tigrou decal! The creativity you bring to this forum is simply awesome! The time you spend on it and the heart you put into really shows!

~Scoobs~


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

It's going to be hard to match or surpass the Easton archery guy for energy, clarity, and zip. 
Bon Chance!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

I will better the Tigrou decal and get a Tigrou tattoo!! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> I will better the Tigrou decal and get a Tigrou tattoo!! :wink:


What is this Tigrou decal and tattoo? Pics please? :wink:


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Please, just let me the time to create them !

Clicky, I'm gonna tattoo this decal on your shoulder myself, with a veryyy sharp needle !


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

tigrou said:


> Clicky, I'm gonna tattoo this decal on your shoulder myself, with a veryyy sharp needle !


Ooooh, I can't wait, but you may have to foricibly hold me down (or numb me with a bit of Unicum!!) :wink:


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

tigrou said:


> Please, just let me the time to create them !


Not yet done ???


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

tigrou said:


> Please, just let me the time to create them !


Are your paws otherwise preoccupied, tigrou?? :wink:


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Of course, I spend so much time to reply to sarcastic ladies...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

tigrou said:


> Of course, I spend so much time to reply to sarcastic ladies...


Yes, it takes you awhile to keep up with us, minet!! :wink:


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> What is this Tigrou decal and tattoo? Pics please? :wink:


Tattoo ... Aya had posted an awesome drawing she had done for a tattoo but I don't find it


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

doume said:


> Tattoo ... Aya had posted an awesome drawing she had done for a tattoo but I don't find it


I hope you post it, if and when you do find it, doume! 
I'd love to see it! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

doume said:


> Tattoo ... Aya had posted an awesome drawing she had done for a tattoo but I don't find it


Please do......I want a tattoo


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Please do......I want a tattoo


Maybe if you ask nicely, Tigrou will give you one too...

...but somehow I doubt it!!! :wink:


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

A while back I did this 'too as a request...


----------



## Wishawk (Nov 13, 2003)

Try this company...they have women decals with guns & bows

http://www.lvedecals.com/


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Wishawk said:


> Try this company...they have women decals with guns & bows
> 
> http://www.lvedecals.com/



Cool site thanks for the lead.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

XXXBowHo said:


> A while back I did this 'too as a request...


Aya, that's fantastic!! :wink:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*own ideas for tatoo's*

Mid 30's crisis but I wanted a tattoo's but of my own design. My avatar shows my last one, the lady that did mine is a true artist, the detail can't be seen but very proud of my Slick Trick broadhead tribal arm band.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

psetriton said:


> Mid 30's crisis but I wanted a tattoo's but of my own design. My avatar shows my last one, the lady that did mine is a true artist, the detail can't be seen but very proud of my Slick Trick broadhead tribal arm band.


Why not post a bigger pic of it here so we can see the detail?


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*I'll get the camera out tonight*

Consider it done by morning.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

psetriton said:


> Consider it done by morning.


Looking forward to it!! 


Maybe I'll post pics of mine when Tigrou's done tattooing me...:wink:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Picture ready but*

I always get stumped on getting them from my C: drive by copying and pasting. Never seems to let you do that. It is a .jpg file. How to I get it from C: to pasting directly here.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Added attachments*

Hope this worked added attachment


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

aha!!! very nice!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Click, I think You need to send a picture of where You intend to put the tattoo, just to make sure the design is custom made to fit the location :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

bushbuck said:


> Click, I think You need to send a picture of where You intend to put the tattoo, just to make sure the design is custom made to fit the location :wink:


:wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

If you've never had a tattoo then maybe you don't know that they shave the area so that no hairs get imbedded in the tattoo process and become infected. Can I help? :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> If you've never had a tattoo then maybe you don't know that they shave the area so that no hairs get imbedded in the tattoo process and become infected. Can I help? :wink:


I don't have a hairy back :wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

OK, I concede(sp). I am not in your mental/verbal jousting league. The king is dead, long live the queen. However a lackey to an uninhibited queen would be a pretty good job. :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> OK, I concede(sp). I am not in your mental/verbal jousting league. The king is dead, long live the queen. However a lackey to an uninhibited queen would be a pretty good job. :tongue:


I'm taking applications... :wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Do I have to go thru the application process like a commoner or do I have an inside line :tongue: ?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Do I have to go thru the application process like a commoner or do I have an inside line :tongue: ?


Your references are very good! :wink: 
But you still have to apply!!


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Trust me, I really apply myself to things I enjoy :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: .
You weren't refering to another type of apply were you :wink: ?


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

are we still talking archery? shafts, broadheads and all


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Trust me, I really apply myself to things I enjoy :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: .
> You weren't refering to another type of apply were you :wink: ?


No, I was referring to the long form you need to fill out. We'll see how you apply yourself at the one-to-one interview!! :wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Clickie, I like you so much that I saved myself just for you :thumbs_up . You get my 1000th post. I think I'll do quite well on the oral interview process :wink: .


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Clickie, I like you so much that I saved myself just for you :thumbs_up . You get my 1000th post. I think I'll do quite well on the oral interview process :wink: .


For that gesture, your application moves to the top of the pile!!! 

I'll get back to you on the results you your oral interview... :wink:


----------



## Bowhuntin' Babe (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses!! Actually I never did look at Decals for Archers but I definitly will!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*decals*



XXXBowHo said:


> A while back I did this 'too as a request...


Ladies here is a link whereyou can buy printable material and print your own decals  Richard
Newberry Bows
End of story!

http://www.stika.com/


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Woooo  
this thread gets fast....fast!

I saw TexARC's post on another forum and I offered producing a full color decal. he said ya'll are looking so I'm making an offer to print yours if someone comes up with art. I need a large file to make it clear as possible. Size is no problem, I print on a 50" wide sheet. Cost is negotiable, I just need to cover my costs - archery is for fun, right? Probably be around $5-$10 ea depending upon size and how many. I do have magnetic sheeting if you want it to be removable.
let me know and good luck with those tatoos :wink:


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is a project which could be used as decal.
I think to add stars and stripes on her shirt, but I can't chose if I'll fit her with compound or recurve... Then, a longbow could appear ! :wink: 

Any comments welcome !


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

tigrou said:


> Here is a project which could be used as decal.
> I think to add stars and stripes on her shirt, but I can't chose if I'll fit her with compound or recurve... Then, a longbow could appear ! :wink:
> 
> Any comments welcome !


Ahhh...so many bows, so many choices, so many women to please...:wink:


----------



## Bowhuntin' Babe (May 2, 2005)

What i'm looking for is something similar to the easton guy but with a pony tail! I want to get it as a tattoo also so if you can draw something up that'd be great!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

how about this?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Lovely Mac!! Nice colour, too!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll trade the first 10, send me an archery related sticker in return. deal?  

need to let me know what size to make them. small - 3" tall, med 5", lrg 8", and larger??


----------



## bustednail61 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Nice*

Tigrou........

I love the "saucy & confident" attitude you've portrayed in that sketch!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

can't take credit for the art style....all I did was revamp the Easton Guy decal.
one of those sex-change operations :mg: 

ps
No steroids so it's safe


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Let us know*

We have a bevy of lady shooters here that want decals!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Tink really liked Aya's Elf Archer so I tried to make a decal out of it. what does everyone think? Especially Aya as I tried to send a pm but didn't hear back?? Is this okay to do for Tink?
thanks,
Dave


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks great, Mac!!! Nice work!!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Is this okay to do for Tink?


 NOT unless Aya grants permission, I would think.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

NOT unless Aya grants permission, I would think.

Tex
That's why it's posted and I'm asking :wink: 

I wouldn't do this except Tink asked me to.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

If anyone needs any custom decals Please let me know. I would be more than happy to help ou in any way I can. I will custom make any size decal for you. Just let me know what you are looking for and I will come up with something or print something you have already..


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Tink really liked Aya's Elf Archer so I tried to make a decal out of it. what does everyone think? Especially Aya as I tried to send a pm but didn't hear back?? Is this okay to do for Tink?
> thanks,
> Dave


Dave,

I've been on the road so I haven't poked my head in AT for awhile. I would readily agree to let you make a decal for Tink but since this design was for a tattoo, I would like to contact the archer I made it for and see if she might have a problem with the duplication of her tattoo. So, I'll have to get back to you on this. Cheers.... :shade:


----------



## nicholal (Jan 20, 2005)

Boy love a lady who's mind and whit are sharper then a "broadhead" :wink: 

Al


----------



## d1&only (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey ladies as far as the women decals you should be able to take a picture that you really like to the local vinyl graphics shop and they can make a custom decal for you 1 of a kind. Shops that make graphics for the back windshield, business logos, etc.. Hope this helps a little and if you get one please post so we can all see.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Dave, I talked to the woman who originally requested the elf archer design for her tattoo and she is excited to see it made into a decal. If you are interested in making more than one, please PM me. Cheers :cocktail: 

Also, I have attached a graphic that may make a good decal with some modification and extraction from the background colors. Also, the sign can read different archery goals. Hope you like...


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Have Yall seen the sexy Easton Deer decals. They are sorta like the Woman Mud flaps that Mac trucks have (side view of a woman with her feet pulled up and arms braced back, sorta makes a M shape) But instead of a woman they a deer with a different kinda of RACK. You buy the decal and you get two of them, mirror images. I have the shiny silver ones on the back-side windows of my SUV and I have a set of hot pinks ones I have not decided where to put.


Also when is Tigrou gonna make some Decals?


----------

